# Newbie Reaching Out on a MB 30 + Cold Smoker Unit or maybe a Iron Cheff Unit?



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 24, 2015)

Greetings all! I'm preparing to purchase my first electric smoker and I would like to run some of my research past those who have blazed the smokin trail ahead of me. First let me state that my current place of residence limits me to an electric smoker. I've done some research and I am leaning heavily towards the basic Masterbuilt 30 Digital Smoker along with the Cold Smoke Generator Unit that attaches at the hole in the side where the chip dispenser is located. This generator shows to produce a more significant amount of smoke and gives the main unit the versitility to be used for cold smoking as well. Not to mention it runs much longer prior to adding more wood chips. Any comments on this idea? Secondly, I've looked into a unit made by Iron Chef Kitchen that REALLY looks a lot like a Cookshack made smoker. It is unit model ICK-2100 and is presently available on Amazon and their website for $299 (today being 1-24-15). I've Googled for reviews on this brand/model and I'm not finding much of anything. Almost any other brand/model I've considered has review videos on youtube but not this company. The $299 is at the high end of my budget but I would prefer knowing something of the quality and cooking results before forking over the money. In an e-mail correspondance I tried to negotiate the price but was told in a reply that this was a "blowout" price from the usual $439. Their website has thrown up two red flags that are just not sitting right with me for some reason. First the $299 listed price has no indication of being a "sale" or "blowout" price and I would think a business would advertise it as such to promote the "hype" and drive sales. Secondly they pledge their support in Customer Service but nowhere (and believe me I looked) on the site could I find a phone number to call them. On their contact page is a generic "leave a message" option but I didn't have an e-mail address until they replied to my initial message. Seems to me if your going to brag on CS you would list a phone number......... I checked both the Masterbuilt and Cookshack websites and...... yup.... they had numbers. To their favor they advertise a 2 year warrenty and I did receive a quick reply to my inital message about pricing and such. They could very well be a reputal company but I just would like some more info on them. So can you good folk help? I look forward to seeing any replies to this thread and picking up juicy bits of information in the days to come! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is a webshot of the page where the ICK-2100 is listed:













Iron Chef Kitchen Webpage Shot 1-24-15.jpg



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know anything about it. If it were me I would go with the MES. I would find a 1st generation. I would go with the AMNPS instead of their cold smoke generator. Add a Maverick to the package and you are still under the 300.00

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 24, 2015)

I second that!  Search Craigslist or even some retail stores or websites for a 1st generation MES.  Use the search bar to help you figure out which MES would be considered 1st generation.  The second generation seem to have some airflow problems and what not.  Also, if the cold smoking attachment is pricey, I suggest the AMNPS which is sold by a member of this forum.  Once you figure out how it works best in your smoker, you can get up to 12 hours of perfect smoke without doing a thing.  And from someone who has the MES30, you might want to consider a 1st generation MES40.  I am so tired of cutting my racks of ribs in half and curling up briskets haha.


----------



## beck47 (Jan 24, 2015)

I,m not familiar with the MES smokers but I do have the Masterbuilt Digital 30. I have had great results with it. It was inexpensive and has done wonders for my pork ribs. You do have to cut your ribs in half for them to fit, which I don't care for but using the 3 2 1 method on ST Louis ribs works wonders. A couple of things I've learned the hard way is always spray cooking oil on the racks before using and clean them ASAP after. Next line the internal drip tray and liquid holder with tin foil. Replace each time. This will save you a lot of extra work. If you decide on the Masterbuilt be sure to check Sams Wholesale Club and Home Depot for pricing.


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Masterbuilt Cold Smoke Generator is a $60ish unit which is made to be used with a Masterbuilt smoker or can be adapted to other "boxes" as a mod. It stands to the side and connects through the round chip dispenser hole so one could cold smoke in the main unit without turning on the heating element which would seem to give the 2 units working together a wide variety of applications. It woulld not take up any internal space in the smoker unit which would help reduce the chance of blocking any air flow issues that I've seen in the forum. I'm trying to be thorough in my research for as they say, "its better to buy nice than to buy twice!"


----------



## red dog (Jan 24, 2015)

I have the gen1 MES 40".I have both the AMNPS and the Masterbuilt cold smoke unit. A lot of people like the AMNPS and I have had some good results with it but have also had some problems keeping it lit in my smoker. I got the cold smoke unit for Xmas and so far I like it. Keep in mind you do have to have both units plugged in to use it for hot smokes. I have used it for hot smokes and for smoking cheese. The last cheese smoke I did the ambient temp was 55 and the cold smoker raised the temp of the smoker temp to 77. The cheese turned out great. I have had the best results using Western brand smoking chips.


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 24, 2015)

So ends the debate! I purchased a Masterbuilt 30 Digital Smoker today. I found it on Craigslist from someone who buys overstock and liquidation inventories and then puts these items out on the market. This unit was new in an unopened box. The lady had it listed at $110 but accepted my offer of an even $100! Needless to say I'm happy to get into "smokin" with a fairly decent piece of equipment at a great price. I'm buying a whole hog from a local butcher with my tax return so I see some serious smokin heading my way!







The Machine!













MB 30 Smoker.jpg



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## old sarge (Jan 24, 2015)

Sweet deal. Enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> So ends the debate! I purchased a Masterbuilt 30 Digital Smoker today. I found it on Craigslist from someone who buys overstock and liquidation inventories and then puts these items out on the market. This unit was new in an unopened box. The lady had it listed at $110 but accepted my offer of an even $100! Needless to say I'm happy to get into "smokin" with a fairly decent piece of equipment at a great price. I'm buying a whole hog from a local butcher with my tax return so I see some serious smokin heading my way!​
> 
> 
> The Machine!​
> ...


I guess you know that's a Gen #2---Not a Gen #1.

Hopefully they got their Gen #2s straightened out.

Luck be with you!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice score! I have had a lot of good luck on Craigslist.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 25, 2015)

Excellent!  Glad you got a good deal!!!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 26, 2015)

> Here is a webshot of the page where the ICK-2100 is listed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yankeejoe1911 said:


> Greetings all! I'm preparing to purchase my first electric smoker and I would like to run some of my research past those who have blazed the smokin trail ahead of me. First let me state that my current place of residence limits me to an electric smoker. I've done some research and I am leaning heavily towards the basic Masterbuilt 30 Digital Smoker along with the Cold Smoke Generator Unit that attaches at the hole in the side where the chip dispenser is located. This generator shows to produce a more significant amount of smoke and gives the main unit the versitility to be used for cold smoking as well. Not to mention it runs much longer prior to adding more wood chips. Any comments on this idea? Secondly, I've looked into a unit made by Iron Chef Kitchen that REALLY looks a lot like a Cookshack made smoker. It is unit model ICK-2100 and is presently available on Amazon and their website for $299 (today being 1-24-15). I've Googled for reviews on this brand/model and I'm not finding much of anything. Almost any other brand/model I've considered has review videos on youtube but not this company. The $299 is at the high end of my budget but I would prefer knowing something of the quality and cooking results before forking over the money. In an e-mail correspondance I tried to negotiate the price but was told in a reply that this was a "blowout" price from the usual $439. Their website has thrown up two red flags that are just not sitting right with me for some reason. First the $299 listed price has no indication of being a "sale" or "blowout" price and I would think a business would advertise it as such to promote the "hype" and drive sales. Secondly they pledge their support in Customer Service but nowhere (and believe me I looked) on the site could I find a phone number to call them. On their contact page is a generic "leave a message" option but I didn't have an e-mail address until they replied to my initial message. Seems to me if your going to brag on CS you would list a phone number......... I checked both the Masterbuilt and Cookshack websites and...... yup.... they had numbers. To their favor they advertise a 2 year warrenty and I did receive a quick reply to my inital message about pricing and such. They could very well be a reputal company but I just would like some more info on them. So can you good folk help? I look forward to seeing any replies to this thread and picking up juicy bits of information in the days to come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yankeejoe1911 said:


> Greetings all! I'm preparing to purchase my first electric smoker and I would like to run some of my research past those who have blazed the smokin trail ahead of me. First let me state that my current place of residence limits me to an electric smoker. I've done some research and I am leaning heavily towards the basic Masterbuilt 30 Digital Smoker along with the Cold Smoke Generator Unit that attaches at the hole in the side where the chip dispenser is located. This generator shows to produce a more significant amount of smoke and gives the main unit the versitility to be used for cold smoking as well. Not to mention it runs much longer prior to adding more wood chips. Any comments on this idea? Secondly, I've looked into a unit made by Iron Chef Kitchen that REALLY looks a lot like a Cookshack made smoker. It is unit model ICK-2100 and is presently available on Amazon and their website for $299 (today being 1-24-15). I've Googled for reviews on this brand/model and I'm not finding much of anything. Almost any other brand/model I've considered has review videos on youtube but not this company. The $299 is at the high end of my budget but I would prefer knowing something of the quality and cooking results before forking over the money. In an e-mail correspondance I tried to negotiate the price but was told in a reply that this was a "blowout" price from the usual $439. Their website has thrown up two red flags that are just not sitting right with me for some reason. First the $299 listed price has no indication of being a "sale" or "blowout" price and I would think a business would advertise it as such to promote the "hype" and drive sales. Secondly they pledge their support in Customer Service but nowhere (and believe me I looked) on the site could I find a phone number to call them. On their contact page is a generic "leave a message" option but I didn't have an e-mail address until they replied to my initial message. Seems to me if your going to brag on CS you would list a phone number......... I checked both the Masterbuilt and Cookshack websites and...... yup.... they had numbers. To their favor they advertise a 2 year warrenty and I did receive a quick reply to my inital message about pricing and such. They could very well be a reputal company but I just would like some more info on them. So can you good folk help? I look forward to seeing any replies to this thread and picking up juicy bits of information in the days to come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually researched this one a bit. It is like a Cookshack or a Smokin-It clone. I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and totally love it. Bought it for $189 but guys here have paid a lot less. I use the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker and not the Cold Smoker Box because I can both hot and cold smoke with AMNPS without having to attach an external unit to my smoker. Makes it much easier for me.

Sorry for the multiple quotes. Having some internet issues today.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I actually researched this one a bit. It is like a Cookshack or a Smokin-It clone. I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and totally love it. Bought it for $189 but guys here have paid a lot less.* I use the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker and not the Cold Smoker Box because I can both hot and cold smoke with AMNPS without having to attach an external unit to my smoker. Makes it much easier for me.*
> 
> Sorry for the multiple quotes. Having some internet issues today.


Me Too!!!

Bear


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've never been quoted so much! Makes me feel important! lol


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just uploaded these pics from my camera, thought I'd share.













100_4063.JPG



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 26, 2015


















100_4064.JPG



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 26, 2015


















100_4065.JPG



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool !!!   you getting excited ?

Gary


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 26, 2015)

Very much Gary! I'm going to pick up a Masterbuilt Cold Smoke Generator and probably a Maverick ET-732 with my tax return. I am in contact with a local meat processor/butcher shop and will be ordering a whole hog with my return as well. I've even contacted a local farmer who advertises free range hogs and poultry on Craiglist. He is a retired Marine and looks like he might be a realiable source of quality meat in the future. In February my church is going to have an afternoon fellowship after one of our Sunday services and my Pastor has already hinted about me smokin some Boston Butts to make some pulled pork for the event! I've not even seasoned the MES yet! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My desire is to first get use to cooking in the smoker using store bought rubs and sauces and then once I've achieved some consistency in my cooks move on to homemade recipes. Being semi-retired I have too much time to research all this on the net! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've even looked into purchasing a used refrigerator off of Craigslist to add additional freezer/refrigeration space for storing and curing bacon/hams.

Yea, you could say I got the bug!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 26, 2015)

It's great fun to make up your own rubs and sauces from recipes, too. But as time savers store-bought is also great. I choose which rubs and sauces to buy from the ingredients labels. I've always been a big label reader.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool Yankee,  It will fun smoking a bunch for the Church gathering, keep us posted

Gary


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Cool Yankee,  It will fun smoking a bunch for the Church gathering, keep us posted
> 
> Gary


If you took your statement out of context of this site it would be hilarious!


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Would be funny

Gary


----------



## susieqz (Jan 26, 2015)

just did my first smoke with the MB30 using the amnps, yesterday.

i got a full 12 hours of smoke, but, it does take up space. it's 5''x8''. a bit over 2'' high.

gonna cold smoke cheese tomorrow with the amnps in my traeger.

i really like the maze but i've never tried the attachment.

the price is probably the same because you gotta buy a torch n fuel to light the maze.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool

Gary


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 26, 2015)

susieqz said:


> just did my first smoke with the MB30 using the amnps, yesterday.


susieqz, is your MES 30 a gen 1 or 2? Mine is a gen 2,


----------



## susieqz (Jan 26, 2015)

joe, my 30 was a sale floor model. the instructions don't say what generation but the controls are on the back.

i got a little panicky n called for help here when it wouldn't hold a 140 temp. it was 15 degrees off.

but, it stayed close to 180, 190 n 200, so my smoke was a success. i have no idea why it wouldn't do 140 but would stay within 2 degrees of the others.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats on your smoke susieqz.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

susieqz said:


> just did my first smoke with the MB30 using the amnps, yesterday.
> 
> *i got a full 12 hours of smoke, but, it does take up space. it's 5''x8''. a bit over 2'' high.*
> 
> ...


Since the AMNPS was designed to fit on the little bars to the left of your chip burner assembly, what is it that you would rather put there, instead of your AMNPS? IMO that's a pretty much wasted space without an AMNPS setting there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Since the AMNPS was designed to fit on the little bars to the left of your chip burner assembly, what is it that you would rather put there, instead of your AMNPS? IMO that's a pretty much wasted space without an AMNPS setting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a small subwoofer for some music during the smoke? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But on a more serious note, where did you end up putting the AMNPS susieqz? The spot on the bottom right on the 2 bars that Bear mentioned is the perfect fit for it....like..a...glove..


----------



## susieqz (Jan 27, 2015)

gauth, i put mine on the left, on the bottom shelf since i my 3 3/4 lb  butt was on the next shelf up, to the right.

this size smoker is perfect for me because the biggest thing i'll put in there is a half ham.

when i buy fresh ham i have it cut in half. i can't manage a full ham.

just so you guys know, i followed advice the door was opened twice in the first 16 hours, water pan full of sand, top vent open.

i forgot to rotate it but it was evenly cooked,.

i still wish i knew when to adjust the top vent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

susieqz said:


> gauth, i put mine on the left, on the bottom shelf since i my 3 3/4 lb  butt was on the next shelf up, to the right.
> 
> *Why do you put it on the bottom shelf, and complain about it taking up space?*
> 
> ...


*This is my MES 40, but the AMNPS will fit at the same place in your MES 30 Gen #1.*

*That way it doesn't take up space that's good for anything else!!*













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 12, 2016






*Hope that helps,*

*Bear*


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 27, 2015)

susieqz said:


> joe, my 30 was a sale floor model. the instructions don't say what generation but the controls are on the back.


 *susieqz, *I have a GEN 2 which the most obvious visual difference being the type of water pan that is used. I beleive from all the pictures I've seen the GEN 1 has a larger oval water pan that sits below the racks. The GEN 2 has a rectangular water pan which slides in specific mounts on the bottom left. I'll attach a picture of mine (GEN 2) for you to compare.













MB 30 Smoker.jpg



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## susieqz (Jan 27, 2015)

I DID NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT THE MAZE TAKING UP SPACE.

LEARN TO READ MORE CAREFULLY, BEAR.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> *susieqz, *I have a GEN 2 which the most obvious visual difference being the type of water pan that is used. I beleive from all the pictures I've seen the GEN 1 has a larger oval water pan that sits below the racks. The GEN 2 has a rectangular water pan which slides in specific mounts on the bottom left. I'll attach a picture of mine (GEN 2) for you to compare.


Yes----The Gen #1 has a big water pan, the controls in a box on the top, and the top vent in the top back right corner. It is also hinged on the right side.

The Gen #2 has a slanted drip plate with a little water pan hanging in it, the top vent in the left side wall near the top, and the controls are built into the top front edge. It is also hinged on the left side.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

susieqz said:


> I DID NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT THE MAZE TAKING UP SPACE.
> 
> LEARN TO READ MORE CAREFULLY, BEAR.


You said:

just did my first smoke with the MB30 using the amnps, yesterday.

*i got a full 12 hours of smoke, but, it does take up space. it's 5''x8''. a bit over 2'' high.*

I only mentioned that to tell you if you put it where it belongs it won't take up the space you "Mentioned".

Bear

PS: If you'd rather, I'll try not to help you any more.  Sorry.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 27, 2015)

joe i see yours is different. i doubt it matters much.

mine is the right size for me. the biggest  piece of meat i'll put in there is a half ham.

i find whole hams awkward to deal with.

mostly what i like about this unit is the ability to smoke  at low temps.

my trager just won't work well under 225. when i go to the trouble of curing a ham i want much lower temps.

it seems you have to mess with the loader to get it working well. mine doesn't like to have it fully closed,  despite what MB says.

i have been told that you need to drill the holes bigger, but i don't wanna void the warranty.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 27, 2015)

joe, if i did not make myself clear, i can recommend the combination of the 30 with the maze.

i can't believe the attached smoker would perform better.

right now, i have 4 3/4 lbs of cheese in there.


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have my MB 30 GEN 2 sitting here in the living room (like a trophy! lol) waiting for a warmer day to do the seasoning cook. Looking at it I've considered the air flow problems that have been reported for this model. Not being a design engineer I ask the question of how much does the drain hole in the bottom contribute to air flow? I know on the GEN 1 models the drain hole leads to an opening to the back of the unit and into a detachable catch pan. So the GEN 1 system had an drain hole in the bottom of the unit to an unobstructed opening in the back (air flow). Now looking at my GEN 2 I have a removable drip pan that "hugs" the bottom of the unit below the drain hole by means of "L" brackets. Also the plastic front and side moldings that attach to the base of the unit enclose the drip hole all the more. So*  IF *the drip/drain hole in the bottom of the unit plays an important part in the "breathing" wouldn't this design hamper this? Just thinking outloud here. The reason I am thinking this is I had considered buying a Master Forge Verticle Charcoal Smoker and all I read is how good this cheaper unit functioned once a mod of 1 or 2 half inch holes were drilled into the bottom of the unit to increase "breathing." It might be that I'm barking up the wrong tree as this is an electric smoker, but hot air rises no matter the heat source right? So if hot air is to move upward doesn't there need to be a source of fresh air below? Any comments to my observation?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> I have my MB 30 GEN 2 sitting here in the living room (like a trophy! lol) waiting for a warmer day to do the seasoning cook. Looking at it I've considered the air flow problems that have been reported for this model. Not being a design engineer I ask the question of how much does the drain hole in the bottom contribute to air flow? I know on the GEN 1 models the drain hole leads to an opening to the back of the unit and into a detachable catch pan. So the GEN 1 system had an drain hole in the bottom of the unit to an unobstructed opening in the back (air flow). Now looking at my GEN 2 I have a removable drip pan that "hugs" the bottom of the unit below the drain hole by means of "L" brackets. Also the plastic front and side moldings that attach to the base of the unit enclose the drip hole all the more. So*  IF *the drip/drain hole in the bottom of the unit plays an important part in the "breathing" wouldn't this design hamper this? Just thinking outloud here. The reason I am thinking this is I had considered buying a Master Forge Verticle Charcoal Smoker and all I read is how good this cheaper unit functioned once a mod of 1 or 2 half inch holes were drilled into the bottom of the unit to increase "breathing." It might be that I'm barking up the wrong tree as this is an electric smoker, but hot air rises no matter the heat source right? So if hot air is to move upward doesn't there need to be a source of fresh air below? Any comments to my observation?


I don't think the drain hole does much in the way of air flow on either model, but if it does, the Gen #2 would have less chance, like you said.

There are 3 holes in your chip dumper that are there for air intake.

Bear


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 27, 2015)

> Quote: daRicksta
> 
> I use the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker and not the Cold Smoker Box because I can both hot and cold smoke with AMNPS without having to attach an external unit to my smoker. Makes it much easier for me.


Rick, I thought I would bring this back over to this thread as the topic on the other one was about the Maverick Thermometer and I don't want to be accused of 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! lol

Here is a youtube video of the MB Cold Smoke Generator. This is not a indepth video but shows how much smoke it puts out.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 27, 2015)

joe, you need to test the unit. i think the air holes on the loader are meant to be your source of air. with mine closed, there wasn't enow air.

mine has to be partlt open to work well. i guess i have no choice  but to make those holes bigger.

if you plug in that smoker  n it blocks the air flow i bet you'll have to make holes someplace else.

several people told me to leave the loader 1 1/2'' out, instead of inserting it all the way. it seems like this is a common problem.

when you test it, please post your results.

it may be wise  to hold off on purchasing the attachment till you see what it does.

you'd think  things that are mass produced would all be the same, but this does not seem to be the case.

some people can apparently run theirs with the loader pushed all the way in, others can't.

by the way, i was pleased to see no smoke leakage except thru the top vent. some other kinds of smokers seem to leak smoke from all over.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 27, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> Rick, I thought I would bring this back over to this thread as the topic on the other one was about the Maverick Thermometer and I don't want to be accused of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yankee, I now have both the AMNPS and the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment at home. I started with the AMNPS and the wife needed ideas for Christmas gifts. What can I say, I like my toys! I've used the cold smoker attachment a number of time as have the AMNPS and here are my thoughts. They both put out good smoke. The AMNPS would last a little longer on a full fill, but I know I got about 6 hours when I filled the cold smoker attachment about 3/4 the way up. The AMNPS takes a little more effort to light but still VERY easy and fits nicely into the MES30 where it's supposed to. The cold smoker attaches to the side and I'll say is a bit annoying to get it in there the 1st time. After that, you figure it out and it's a bit easier. The AMNPS uses pellets and dust and the cold smoker uses chips and pellets...as tested by others here. The chips are usually cheaper and more readily available. I've found my local box store to have pellets and chips, but a larger supply of chips. The cold smoker attachment is of course easier to reload but the AMNPS rarely needs reloading really. 

I'll be doing a pork shoulder this weekend for the big game, and I'm planning on using the smoker attachment specific because I've got hickory and apple chips I want to use. Otherwise, to be honest, my go to piece is the AMNPS.

Did I cover most of the in's and out's of them? Anything else I can try and give my opinion on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> yankee, I now have both the AMNPS and the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment at home. I started with the AMNPS and the wife needed ideas for Christmas gifts. What can I say, I like my toys! I've used the cold smoker attachment a number of time as have the AMNPS and here are my thoughts. They both put out good smoke. The AMNPS would last a little longer on a full fill, but I know I got about 6 hours when I filled the cold smoker attachment about 3/4 the way up. The AMNPS takes a little more effort to light but still VERY easy and fits nicely into the MES30 where it's supposed to. The cold smoker attaches to the side and I'll say is a bit annoying to get it in there the 1st time. After that, you figure it out and it's a bit easier. The AMNPS uses pellets and dust and the cold smoker uses chips and pellets...as tested by others here. The chips are usually cheaper and more readily available. I've found my local box store to have pellets and chips, but a larger supply of chips. The cold smoker attachment is of course easier to reload but the AMNPS rarely needs reloading really.
> 
> I'll be doing a pork shoulder this weekend for the big game, and I'm planning on using the smoker attachment specific because I've got hickory and apple chips I want to use. Otherwise, to be honest, my go to piece is the AMNPS.
> 
> Did I cover most of the in's and out's of them? Anything else I can try and give my opinion on.


Sounds like a very good review of them both.

I rarely have to reload my AMNPS, but if you catch it before it runs completely out, you can put the new pellets right up against the already burning pellets, and that way there's no playing around to get it going, because there already is a cherry that won't go out easily.

Bear


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 27, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *susieqz*
> 
> several people told me to leave the loader 1 1/2'' out, instead of inserting it all the way. it seems like this is a common problem.
> 
> ...


I appriciate your input susieqz concerning the "need" of the MB Cold Smoke Unit. It's not that I think I need it but in fact it is the route I desire to go. There are some things I plan on doing as I climb the "ranks" in smokin food so there will be times that I will run the smoke generator without firing up the heating element in the MB 30.

I plan on doing some video reviews of my intital cooks with the smoker and then again once I get the smoke generator unit. I'll be sure to post links to these videos once I upload them to youtube.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> The Masterbuilt Cold Smoke Generator is a $60ish unit which is made to be used with a Masterbuilt smoker or can be adapted to other "boxes" as a mod. It stands to the side and connects through the round chip dispenser hole so one could cold smoke in the main unit without turning on the heating element which would seem to give the 2 units working together a wide variety of applications. It woulld not take up any internal space in the smoker unit which would help reduce the chance of blocking any air flow issues that I've seen in the forum. I'm trying to be thorough in my research for as they say, "its better to buy nice than to buy twice!"


It all depends, I bought my MES cold smoker for 29.00 from Masterbuilt. I also bought a new MES40 direct for less than 1/2 price. You should always shop the manufacturer when pricing items.

I have both, and AMPs and a Cold Smoker. Both work fine once you get used to there individual quirks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> It all depends, I bought my MES cold smoker for 29.00 from Masterbuilt. I also bought a new MES40 direct for less than 1/2 price. You should always shop the manufacturer when pricing items.
> 
> I have both, and AMPs and a Cold Smoker. Both *work fine once you get used to there individual quirks.*


Mrs Bear said the same thing about me!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Mrs Bear said the same thing about me!!
> 
> Bear


We are sure glad Ms. Bear is all better, welcome back.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 28, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> Rick, I thought I would bring this back over to this thread as the topic on the other one was about the Maverick Thermometer and I don't want to be accused of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Joe, plenty of smoke output there and the guy's just seasoning it. As I wrote, you can't go wrong with either the Cold Smoker or the AMNPS. I've read that the CS burns both chips and pellets; I greatly prefer using wood pellets since they burn longer than chips. The AMNPS is designed to produce thin blue smoke (TBS) but it looks like once the CS is attached to an MES you'd be seeing TBS rising from it, too.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 28, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> yankee, I now have both the AMNPS and the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment at home. I started with the AMNPS and the wife needed ideas for Christmas gifts. What can I say, I like my toys! I've used the cold smoker attachment a number of time as have the AMNPS and here are my thoughts. They both put out good smoke. The AMNPS would last a little longer on a full fill, but I know I got about 6 hours when I filled the cold smoker attachment about 3/4 the way up. The AMNPS takes a little more effort to light but still VERY easy and fits nicely into the MES30 where it's supposed to. The cold smoker attaches to the side and I'll say is a bit annoying to get it in there the 1st time. After that, you figure it out and it's a bit easier. The AMNPS uses pellets and dust and the cold smoker uses chips and pellets...as tested by others here. The chips are usually cheaper and more readily available. I've found my local box store to have pellets and chips, but a larger supply of chips. The cold smoker attachment is of course easier to reload but the AMNPS rarely needs reloading really.
> 
> I'll be doing a pork shoulder this weekend for the big game, and I'm planning on using the smoker attachment specific because I've got hickory and apple chips I want to use. Otherwise, to be honest, my go to piece is the AMNPS.
> 
> Did I cover most of the in's and out's of them? Anything else I can try and give my opinion on.


So, you've got the best of both worlds! The next step is to buy a 2nd MES to do some comparison smoking: smoking identical meats prepared identically in both MES 30 #1 with the AMNPS and MES 30 #2 with the CS. You could use pellets in one, chips in the 2nd, or use pellets in both. I think it would be both fascinating and educational to see and taste the results.

Of course I'm not actually expecting you to go out and buy a 2nd unit but if I've planted the seed of an idea in your brain then my job is done here.

Still, I'd like to know what you've experienced using both units. We know the differences in using them but what about the end products? Do you prefer the results of one over the other? Both equally as good?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 28, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So, you've got the best of both worlds! The next step is to buy a 2nd MES to do some comparison smoking: smoking identical meats prepared identically in both MES 30 #1 with the AMNPS and MES 30 #2 with the CS. You could use pellets in one, chips in the 2nd, or use pellets in both. I think it would be both fascinating and educational to see and taste the results.
> 
> Of course I'm not actually expecting you to go out and buy a 2nd unit but if I've planted the seed of an idea in your brain then my job is done here.
> 
> Still, I'd like to know what you've experienced using both units. We know the differences in using them but what about the end products? Do you prefer the results of one over the other? Both equally as good?


You have indeed planted the seed....I'm sure my wife will be thrilled.

I used the CS for the last batch of sausages I made, and I must say they were very smoky and good. There wasn't a noticeable differences (less or more smoke) with using either generator. I'm doing a butt this weekend using the CS. Maybe I'll do another one the next weekend using the AMNPS and see how that goes.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 28, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> You have indeed planted the seed....I'm sure my wife will be thrilled.
> 
> I used the CS for the last batch of sausages I made, and I must say they were very smoky and good. There wasn't a noticeable differences (less or more smoke) with using either generator. I'm doing a butt this weekend using the CS. Maybe I'll do another one the next weekend using the AMNPS and see how that goes.


"You have indeed planted the seed....I'm sure my wife will be thrilled" That's a funny line! May your wife share our sense of humor, for your sake...

As I've posted before, the closest I've come to what you could theoretically do is to cook four racks of ribs two different ways at the same time: two racks of St. Louis style and twp racks of baby backs both with the same rub and the same BBQ sauce. The SL ribs were cooked on my Weber charcoal grill in a rib rack over coals with hickory wood chips. The baby backs were cooked in my MES 30 over hickory wood pellets. Both all four racks turned out great. I thoroughly enjoy conducting cooking experiments but that one was a lot of work so I don't plan to repeat it.


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 28, 2015)

Here are a couple of reasons I'm going with the MB Cold Smoke Generator with my MB 30G2. First, I believe that the CSG would allow the MB 30G2 to "breath" better and possibly help with the air flow within the unit. Now that you've seen the CSG in the video you can see whay I'm thinking that way. Then, to be honest, the AMNPS was designed to be placed in a specific spot in a GEN 1 MES that doesn't exist in a GEN 2 unit. In it's present configuration the AMNPS would have to be placed on the lowest rack on a GEN 2. I'm attaching a pic of my GEN 2 so anyone see a place where I could put the AMNPS other then the lower rack. But this site is horrible! (joke) Now I'm I'm thinking of a MOD once the the CSG is in use. See what kind of influence you guys are having on me! lol








  













100_4065.JPG



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> You have indeed planted the seed....I'm sure my wife will be thrilled.
> 
> I used the CS for the last batch of sausages I made, and I must say they were very smoky and good. There wasn't a noticeable differences (less or more smoke) with using either generator. I'm doing a butt this weekend using the CS. Maybe I'll do another one the next weekend using the AMNPS and see how that goes.


Remember it is a cold smoker, it obviously can be refilled for a 20+ hours smoke, but its hard to beat the AMPs on that one. Alos, if you have been using the cold smoker make sure and watch out for the "Santa Claus Syndrome". Thats where the shells/chips get hung up in the chimney and don't slide down. I personally like it. I used the CS and when it runs out of smoke, I figure its had enough. Then the last 1/2 hour or hour I SMACK the CS and the shells drop down on the element. loads of smoke at the very end.

One last thing, I actually crack discharge vent AND I crack open the ash tray, it give a bit more circulation. I have read that once the chips are ignited you can turn off the heating element, and it smlows the smoke down. I have not tried it yet though. I am perfectly happy with the way it works from the factory.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> Here are a couple of reasons I'm going with the MB Cold Smoke Generator with my MB 30G2. First, I believe that the CSG would allow the MB 30G2 to "breath" better and possibly help with the air flow within the unit. Now that you've seen the CSG in the video you can see whay I'm thinking that way. Then, to be honest, the AMNPS was designed to be placed in a specific spot in a GEN 1 MES that doesn't exist in a GEN 2 unit. In it's present configuration the AMNPS would have to be placed on the lowest rack on a GEN 2. *I'm attaching a pic of my GEN 2 so anyone see a place where I could put the AMNPS other then the lower rack.* But this site is horrible! (joke) Now I'm I'm thinking of a MOD once the the CSG is in use. See what kind of influence you guys are having on me! lol​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be happier with the CSG, but the AMNPS doesn't have to go up & take up Grill rack space,

The best place for the AMNPS in a Gen #2 (like you have) is to remove the little water pan from it's position.

Then you would set the AMNPS over the hole left where the Water pan was.

Then you put your water pan away, to keep from ever having to either wash it or cover it with foil.

Then you put a throw-away foil pan on the floor under the water pan hole to catch any drips.

Just a little info,

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 28, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> Here are a couple of reasons I'm going with the MB Cold Smoke Generator with my MB 30G2. First, I believe that the CSG would allow the MB 30G2 to "breath" better and possibly help with the air flow within the unit. Now that you've seen the CSG in the video you can see whay I'm thinking that way. Then, to be honest, the AMNPS was designed to be placed in a specific spot in a GEN 1 MES that doesn't exist in a GEN 2 unit. In it's present configuration the AMNPS would have to be placed on the lowest rack on a GEN 2. I'm attaching a pic of my GEN 2 so anyone see a place where I could put the AMNPS other then the lower rack. But this site is horrible! (joke) Now I'm I'm thinking of a MOD once the the CSG is in use. See what kind of influence you guys are having on me! lol​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your reasoning makes perfect sense. The R&D on the AMNPS was indeed done in the MES 30 Gen 1. The airflow between the two generations is different and so the CS should be better suited to the Gen 2.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

While I have zero complaints with our Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker I will say this. If you ever need to deal with their customer service I wish you the best of luck.  I was on hold for just under an hour...was told they were going to send me 2 grate racks under warranty, invoice said 2 were shipped yet only 1 was in the box.


----------



## red dog (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been using the MBCS unit on my gen 1 40 with Western brand chips for my last 4 or 5 smokes and yes you can crack the ash drawer and shut the unit off and it will continue to smoke. You will see less temperature gain when cold smoking this way and smoke output is slightly less. I let it burn with it on for about 20 minutes before shutting it off. It seems like the Western brand chips create less moisture and creosote and hang up less than some of the other brand chips and pellets I have tried.


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 29, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> While I have zero complaints with our Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker I will say this. If you ever need to deal with their customer service I wish you the best of luck. I was on hold for just under an hour...was told they were going to send me 2 grate racks under warranty, invoice said 2 were shipped yet only 1 was in the box.


Ink, your the first I've read to make negative comments about MB CS. Here I've read mostly nuetral to positive comments on their CS and a fellow on youtube did a 3 part video documentory on his dealings with them. I'll post a link should anyone care to view:


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> Ink, your the first I've read to make negative comments about MB CS. Here I've read mostly nuetral to positive comments on their CS and a fellow on youtube did a 3 part video documentory on his dealings with them. I'll post a link should anyone care to view:


Another member here,freaky norm  (unsure of name) has also had issues with there customer service. Perhaps my experience was the occasional bad one. The fact that they told me I was going to receive a pair of holders and the invoice said they shipped 2 only to find one in the box just left a bitter taste in my mouth. I have no issues with the unit itself,  just hop I never need anything from them again..


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 29, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I have both, and AMPs and a Cold Smoker. Both work fine once you get used to there individual quirks.


WOW! Big shout out to Foamheart! I just spoke to a MB CS agent about a discount for buying factory direct. I mentioned I was on the forum and that seem to crack the door open! She quoted me the $29.99 price + shipping. She even calculated the shipping cost to Ohio for me. I told her I was just inquiring about it and I wouldn't be able to purchase until tax return time. She then gave me what she refered to as a case number to secure that price when I did call the order in! SOOOO glad I joined this forum!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 29, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> WOW! Big shout out to Foamheart! I just spoke to a MB CS agent about a discount for buying factory direct. I mentioned I was on the forum and that seem to crack the door open! She quoted me the $29.99 price + shipping. She even calculated the shipping cost to Ohio for me. I told her I was just inquiring about it and I wouldn't be able to purchase until tax return time. She then gave me what she refered to as a case number to secure that price when I did call the order in! SOOOO glad I joined this forum!
> 
> :yahoo:


good deal....have to ask, how long were you on hold for?


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 29, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> > good deal....have to ask, how long were you on hold for?


0 minutes! Call went directly to an agent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2015)

yankeejoe1911 said:


> *In it's present configuration the AMNPS would have to be placed on the lowest rack on a GEN 2.* I'm attaching a pic of my GEN 2 so anyone see a place where I could put the AMNPS other then the lower rack. ​


The AMNPS would not have to be placed on the lowest rack in a Gen #2 MES,

The best place for the AMNPS in a Gen #2 (like you have) is to remove the little water pan from it's position.

Then you would set the AMNPS over the hole left where the Water pan was.

Then you put your water pan away, to keep from ever having to either wash it or cover it with foil.

Then you put a throw-away foil pan on the floor under the water pan hole to catch any drips.

Just a little info,

Bear


----------

